# Carter to Martell Conversion



## Dave Martell

Here is Andrew's 210(?)mm Carter wabocho (?) that's been converted from the stock wa ho wood/plastic ferrule handle to a western style using Hawaiian Koa & African Blackwood ferrule (woods from BurlSource) with a copper spacer & copper mosaic pin. 









I took the liberty of rounding the spine, polishing the choil, and sharpening it too. I wanted to push it closer towards Murray's Intl Pro line.....knuck knuck knuck :biggrin:

This was Andrew's idea to go western and he requested koa but otherwise the rest is me. My vision here was to go with something that looked like a cross between wa & western and have a touch of a look that Murray himself might do. I think I got in the ballpark. 

The koa, as mentioned before, is the best I've used and it simply can't be photographed. It has metallic flash & movement and lots of depth and tone changes - nice stuff! 

So I'll bring this along for you on Sunday Andrew - see you then.


----------



## kalaeb

I like your style!


----------



## apicius9

That is really cool, great work Dave! I would not mind at all having that one in my knife block  Glad the wood works for you also, and hopefully for Andrew. As much as I love the regular striped/curly koa, in many cases the 'wilder' ones are much more interesting IMHO.

Stefan


----------



## Kyle

That's cool!


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> That is really cool, great work Dave! I would not mind at all having that one in my knife block  Glad the wood works for you also, and hopefully for Andrew. As much as I love the regular striped/curly koa, in many cases the 'wilder' ones are much more interesting IMHO.
> 
> Stefan




Turns out the koa was from BurlSource...sorry for that mix up Stefan. I'm using a block of your koa for another handle so that's why I got screwy. :dazed:


----------



## Vertigo

Dave, that's one of the nicest rehandles I've seen you do. Five stars man.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That looks amazing Dave, nice work and congrats to Andrew.


----------



## Andrew H

The knife looks fantastic, Dave! The copper spacer and blackwood ferrule go perfectly with both the mosaic pin and the koa. It's some sort of cruel joke that I'm passing this off to Marko to get a saya on the same day I get it.

Oh and for those wondering it's around a 180mm funy.


----------



## oivind_dahle

awesome!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys, that's all very kind of you.


----------



## Dave Martell

Andrew H said:


> The knife looks fantastic, Dave! The copper spacer and blackwood ferrule go perfectly with both the mosaic pin and the koa. It's some sort of cruel joke that I'm passing this off to Marko to get a saya on the same day I get it.
> 
> Oh and for those wondering it's around a 180mm funy.




Oh man this is going to be so cool with a Marko saya added, you better take some pictures when you get it back. 

I'm glad you like it Andrew, it was my pleasure.


----------



## Gravy Power

I've been speaking with Stefan and hoepfully we will have a very similiar project for you shortly...:doublethumbsup:


----------



## EdipisReks

that looks great, Dave!


----------



## steeley

Sweet knife that handle takes the cake the bar is set.


----------



## sudsy9977

holy ******* ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....thats all i gotta say bout that!!!!.....awesome.....ryan


----------



## ecchef

What he said! :goodpost:

Now that I know you're outta control, I'm sending _the_ package. :spiteful:


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> Turns out the koa was from BurlSource...sorry for that mix up Stefan. I'm using a block of your koa for another handle so that's why I got screwy. :dazed:



No problem, still a great handle 

Stefan

P.S. And we all know that you were screwy before that...


----------



## add

Grand Slam !

That blade was meant for that handle or vice-versa.
Please see the _Marriages From Heaven_ thread.  :doublethumbsup:

Just excellent execution Dave.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Beauty!!! Carter + Martell = Cartell


----------



## sw2geeks

Sweet!


----------



## DevinT

Nice job Dave

Hoss


----------



## markenki

That looks awesome, Dave. Congratulations to you and Andrew!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Looking good, Dave -

Is that the knife I will be making a saya for?

M


----------



## Andrew H

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Looking good, Dave -
> 
> Is that the knife I will be making a saya for?
> 
> M



It is indeed. I really like the idea of calling it a _Cartell_.


----------



## Dave Martell

Cartell - I love it! 


Thanks for the kind words folks.


----------



## add

Or, hold your ground for top billing here...

_The Mar-ter_


----------



## Lefty

Looks perfect!


----------



## Dave Martell

add said:


> Or, hold your ground for top billing here...
> 
> _The Mar-ter_


----------



## Deckhand

Usually don't comment because I am not really a western handle kind of guy, but that handle really looks great!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Andrew H said:


> It's some sort of cruel joke that I'm passing this off to Marko to get a saya on the same day I get it.



Hopefully Marko forgets it in the back seat of my car on our way back from the ECG. Err, I mean, hopefully he DOESN'T forget it.

Great job Dave. You are right, handle and blade go together really well. I find it very Fish-esque as well.


----------



## SpikeC

I'm really liking the WaYo concept, getting the best of both.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> .....I find it very Fish-esque as well.




I didn't mention this before but Fish was working with me here on this one. I had just recently surfed through his gallery of work and was thinking of his style while putting this handle together. I look through his work often still, it's a great source for inspiration.


----------

